# Ou Know!



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

i dont know i like it but it could be way better

ya not happy with it


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

I think it could be better. The big white blotches don't help it much. Otherwise it isn't too bad.


----------

